# Updates on My RBPs



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my reds are growing super fast. infact they are the fastest growing group I have ever had. maybe it's due to improper care or something, but they have grown an inch in 3 weeks!







I measured them when I first got them and measured them again yesterday (i have my tank marked along the black lining with half inch increments). since they love to swim in the powerhead and hang around the front it's not hard to get a pretty darn good measurement of these guys. These measurements are standard length also. check out their progress.
The guys at 3"
The guys now at 4"

Joe

ps. in both pics the piranhas are (going from left to right) gama, shogei, and to.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

nice work, I remember when mine were that small


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How's the fin nipping with your guys? I remember when mine were around that size they would constantly chase each other nip nip nip.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a nice growth rate, Joe!
Try to keep this constant for the next half year and you'll end up with 20" reds









What are you feeding them?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. rosecityrhom, they aren't too bad with the fin nipping right now. there has only been one fin nip so far and it was when they were all setting up territories. Judazzz, I am feeding them beefheart, shrimp, and feeders. 20 inch reds would be something to brag about









Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

enjoy cause they grow fast till around 6 or so


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great job!!








keep up the good housekeeping, and you will max out those baby's in no time.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

nice looking lil guys,


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks all.

Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice reds, very good color on them.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The pics show the nice change they have made to getting bigger.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you. I should have them at six inches by the end of the semester









Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My 3 are going at the same pace as urs Genin got them a month ago at 3" and now they're around 4". 3 Reds in my 55 gallon while my 6" er is in the 20 gallon. Mine are getting longer but don't have enough bulk or height to add the 6" red back w/ them. .


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking good... isnt it amazing how fast these creatures grow :smile:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks. and yes it does amaze me how fast these fish grow. every time i own reds it always shocks me just how fast they sprout out.

Joe


----------

